# Brew Cellar Yeasts?



## DKS (19/4/08)

Can anyone tell me what yeast strains are Brew Cellar Premium Lager & Premium Ale yeasts.
On the back of the packets are no"s 004 5214 & 005 5215 if that means anything and says they're imported.
I tried their web site only gives distribution store addresses ect including ones that arn't there anymore.
Is it just me or do all things retail to do with home brew seem somehow dodgy?
Thanks for any help.
Daz.


----------



## Darren (19/4/08)

Hey Daz,

Could just be a Daz thing!!


cheers

Darren


----------



## paul (19/4/08)

Ive used their English ale yeast a few times. Makes a good beer.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (19/4/08)

I used the brew cellar ale yeast in a barley wine I made only because it had 15g packets. I thought it might get through the fermentables a bit beter than the average 7g under the lid stuff, seems to work ok, no complaints here. No idea what sort of yeast it is tho. somone on this site once said send emails and pester then pester again and again you should get some blood from their secret yeast stone.


----------



## Tyred (19/4/08)

From memory brew cellar yeast are fermentis yeasts repackaged. Importation rights may have been the cause.

As to which yeast strain, I do not not know.


----------



## Quintrex (20/4/08)

DKS said:


> Can anyone tell me what yeast strains are Brew Cellar Premium Lager & Premium Ale yeasts.
> On the back of the packets are no"s 004 5214 & 005 5215 if that means anything and says they're imported.
> I tried their web site only gives distribution store addresses ect including ones that arn't there anymore.
> Is it just me or do all things retail to do with home brew seem somehow dodgy?
> ...



From memory i thought i heard premium ale was aka S-04


----------



## Duff (20/4/08)

The American Ale is US05. Good value too with 15gms for $4.


----------



## warra48 (20/4/08)

AFIK, they are Fermentis yeasts.

I've used their American Ale yeast, and it's been fine, chewed through an OG of over 1050 without any trouble.

I also like the fact they are 15 gr packets, which means you won't underpitch and stress your yeast.


----------



## blackbock (20/4/08)

All repackaged Fermentis, except the English Ale.

Premium Ale is S04
Premium Lager is S23
English Ale is Windsor
Wheat is K97
and American Ale is US05


----------



## kevo (20/4/08)

Is there generic equivalent for Nottingham around that people know of?

Kev


----------



## DKS (20/4/08)

blackbock said:


> All repackaged Fermentis, except the English Ale.
> 
> Premium Ale is S04
> Premium Lager is S23
> ...




Thanks to all for the info from those above.
aussiehomebrewer is top shelf. Cheers
Daz


----------



## freebart (3/9/20)

blackbock said:


> All repackaged Fermentis, except the English Ale.
> 
> Premium Ale is S04
> Premium Lager is S23
> ...



European Lager has to be w34/70, right?

And as for English Ale...


> English Ale is Windsor



My guess is that it is, and it isn't. If the others are all Fermentis yeasts, then it stands to reason that English Ale would be no different. However, over at homebrewtalk, some people have said that S-33 and Windsor are the same yeast. Sorry I don't have a link handy.

I've got packets of both, but haven't tried either. Just making a guess here.


----------

